# καρκατσουλιό, καρακατσουλιό



## nickel (Dec 25, 2015)

(Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την απορία της ημέρας, αλλά οι απορίες μου δεν τηρούν ημερολόγιο.)

Η λέξη είναι κανονικά _*καρκατσουλιό*_, από το αλβανικό _karkacul_ (κακοντυμένος, ρακένδυτος, κουρελής· κατ' επέκτ. γυμνός). Το _καρακατσουλιό_ πρέπει να επηρεάστηκε από λέξεις τουρκικής προέλευσης με _καρα-_.

Στο slang.gr εμφανίζεται με τις δυο διαφορετικές ορθογραφίες σε δύο διαφορετικά λήμματα με παρεμφερείς ορισμούς (καρκατσουλιό = Η τσούλα, και μάλιστα η πολύ κακόγουστη. καρακατσουλιό = Μια γυναίκα χάλια μαύρα).

Ωστόσο θεωρώ ότι η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται και με άλλες σημασίες που δηλώνουν φτήνια και αθλιότητα. 

Θα θέλατε να προσθέσετε μερικές εδώ, κατά προτίμηση με παραδείγματα;


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2015)

Για να προλάβω τον δαεμάνο:

Στο 2:17:

— Μα ποια είσαι τέλος πάντων;
— Ένα καρακατσουλιό.
— Στόχος έγινες των πάντων.
— Ε, με τον τρόπο μου κι εγώ.


----------



## daeman (Dec 25, 2015)

nickel said:


> ...
> Ωστόσο θεωρώ ότι η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται και με άλλες σημασίες που δηλώνουν φτήνια και αθλιότητα.
> 
> Θα θέλατε να προσθέσετε μερικές εδώ, κατά προτίμηση με παραδείγματα;



Πατρίδα μου, καρκατσουλιό
βρισίδι και κουτσομπολιό
πνιγμένη μες στο κατρουλιό
Ένα νερό, κυρα-Βαγγελιώ






Είμεθα έθνος ανάδελφον!


----------



## sarant (Dec 25, 2015)

Κυρίως φτήνια και αθλιότητα δηλώνει το "καρκατσουλιό", αλλά έγινε παρασυσχέτιση και με το καρα- και με την τσούλα.
Στο τραγούδι της Πωλίνας, βέβαια, η παραπάνω συλλαβή είναι απαραίτητη και για το μέτρο.


----------

